# Hey, are my gloves fake??



## zoso

Hey all I'm new to Muay Thai, and even newer to this board so hello everyone!

I recently purchased a pair of gloves over the internet Labelled as 16oz Twins.

My instructor seriously doubted their authenticity at training and the size difference between his and mine (which are meant to be the same gloves!) was considerable. Mine appear very small for 16oz.

Twins usually have the weight in white writing on the velcro wrist strap - mine doesn't.

My pair also has a little label (attached to the main 'Twins' label) which just says '16'. I've failed to see this on my instructors pair of gloves, or any other on the internet!

Also there is no black marking which says made in thailand which most twins gloves usually have from what I've seen. 

I've attached pictures so you can see for yourself and then tell me whether I'm gonna send 'em back!

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab15/zoso_bucket/SA400345.jpg

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab15/zoso_bucket/SA400344.jpg

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab15/zoso_bucket/SA400346.jpg

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab15/zoso_bucket/SA400347.jpg

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab15/zoso_bucket/SA400349.jpg

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab15/zoso_bucket/SA400350.jpg

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab15/zoso_bucket/SA400351.jpghttp://s845.photobucket.com/albums/ab15/zoso_bucket/?action=view&current=SA400351.jpg


----------



## zoso

just to add - these gloves feel *very* small inside. I have small hands (as you may see from the pics!) and there is no way I can wear wraps with these gloves; that has to be ridiculous for 16oz surely?


----------



## Nolerama

you probably bought small gloves. they do come in different sizes.


----------



## Nolerama

or they could be a substandard glove from the reject pile... but they look like good gloves... however i do suggest that if you don't like their fit, and your training partner doesn't like how they make contact, you should get another set of gloves from a reputable source.


----------



## Tez3

Is there a 'tie' between the thumb and glove, I can't see one and there should be.


----------



## zoso

There is a black strip of material between thumb and glove (if this is the tie??)

I didn't know there where different sizes of gloves, (just knew there were different weights).


----------



## Akira

The do look to be stitched differently around the thumb to the genuine twins gloves. Also, mine had the year they were made (2008) painted on there somewhere. I don't know why but I have an idea that the tag that says the weight has the word 'oz' printed on it as well, not just the number. I might be wrong about that. My gloves are still in Bangkok and I'm on holiday in Australia so I can't compare.

From looking at these, they don't appear genuine, but having said that it's entirely possible that Twins have changed their design in the 10 months since I bought a pair.

Where did you buy them from?

Best thing I think for you to do is email Twins direct, they're pretty good to deal with.

twins@samart.co.th

Please let us know what the response is. Good luck.


----------



## Tez3

Akira said:


> The do look to be stitched differently around the thumb to the genuine twins gloves. Also, mine had the year they were made (2008) painted on there somewhere. I don't know why but I have an idea that the tag that says the weight has the word 'oz' printed on it as well, not just the number. I might be wrong about that. My gloves are still in Bangkok and I'm on holiday in Australia so I can't compare.
> 
> From looking at these, they don't appear genuine, but having said that it's entirely possible that Twins have changed their design in the 10 months since I bought a pair.
> 
> Where did you buy them from?
> 
> Best thing I think for you to do is email Twins direct, they're pretty good to deal with.
> 
> twins@samart.co.th
> 
> Please let us know what the response is. Good luck.


 

Thats a good idea! Ours were bought in Thailand so perhaps it's hard to compare between home and export but this suggestion is the best.


----------



## zoso

I've emailed Twins and got a response. They described them as "strange" but would not clarify their authenticity. Later this day I went back to the guy I bought them off and got a full refund.


----------



## Akira

Good result mate, I'm glad it got resolved.


----------

